
Ford is bringing all-electric F150 pickup to market ‘before 2022’ - gibolt
https://electrek.co/2019/09/02/fordl-electric-f150-market-2022/
======
gibolt
What are the odds they will stick to their own timeline, or slip to bring it
to market like everyone else.

I'm super curious if their investment also contained a deal to borrow some
battery tech from Rivian.

